# 4 Toed/ Greater Jerboa wanted



## B1oodStaindH3art (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could find a 4 toed jerboa for sale? Ive looked long and hard and i'm not getting anywhere. I would settle for a greater jerboa, but i'm finding these hard to come by aswell. Any information on any for sale and rough prices would be greatly appreciated : victory:


----------



## ellerslie83 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Jerboa wanted*

Hi, I am also still desperately seeking a greater egytian jerboa female to go with our lone male. Any ideas of people to contact would be very much appreciated!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been looking for 4 toeds too but they seem to have vanished! am also looking for male greater and lesser jerboas, females seem to be easier to come by for some reason...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we should have both greater and lesser youngsters available later in the year if thats any help.

N


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

a couple of male lessers preferably unrelated would be fantastic-please keep me posted...:flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

np.. 

i am looking to get a male greater from the same source, so i am bugging him for updates yes lol..

which ones do you have at the moment?

N


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you tried www.simonsrodents.co.uk ,they normally list a few species of jerboas


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Berber King said:


> Have you tried www.simonsrodents.co.uk ,they normally list a few species of jerboas


dear 'ole simon eh.. 

in theory, he is only supposed to supply to those with PSL's..

N


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nerys said:


> dear 'ole simon eh..
> 
> in theory, he is only supposed to supply to those with PSL's..
> 
> N


Yeah,does list them on a trade suppliers site,but you need the password for trade prices.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

in what way strange?

Simon supplies animals, trade, to pet shops all over the UK.. his lists are there so that people from the trade can see what there is available to buy.. 
they buy from him, then re-sale in the shops. its where a lot of the UK's pet shops get their animals from tbh..

everything from mice and rats, to birds and torts, to kinks, coatis, racoons, skunks,porcupines... (just some of the the animals that i know were supplied into pethshops last year)..

the price list is password protected yes, although i would think by now that probably 75% of the private market also read it!

N


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I know,im in the trade.(Never mind,states he only supplies via shops anyway,got my wires crossed)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah..

so what did you mean by strange that he lists them on the site??

(or am i having a blonde moment! lol)

N


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

No,it was me having the blonde moment! Anyway to the the ops original point,get your local shop to order some for you.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a personal preference but I prefer to buy from a breeder or someone like Nerys, somewhere I can get the history of the animal from. I don't mind waiting a bit longer if necessary.

But thanks for the tip, I'm sure other people will find it helpful. (Not that I'm the OP anyway, Sorry for the Hi-Jack!)


----------



## B1oodStaindH3art (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a look at simons website before, and it would be a consideration of mine, but like another member said, i'd prefer to buy from a breeder. Bar one budgie (lol), i've bought all my animals from breeders.


----------

